# Regent International School, Dubai



## nqtabroad (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello all,

Does anyone know much about this school? I have been offered a teaching post though I haven t been given a contract yet.

What range are the salaries? I saw 12.000 on website.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## nqtabroad (Feb 6, 2011)

By the way I have 2 years teaching experience in England.


----------



## Jools87 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey 

Did you end up taking this job? How has it turned out? xx


----------



## nqtabroad (Feb 6, 2011)

Jools87 said:


> Hey
> 
> Did you end up taking this job? How has it turned out? xx


I didn t take it in the end. The salary was 10.400 not great for Dubai.


----------

